# Eggs...let's see if I can ruin another batch!



## hoser (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, this whole smoked eggs thing is getting me frustrated. I love eggs, just about any way you want to make them, so naturally I'm drooling when I see them done right. 
My first batch last week was a complete disaster..probably due to stupidity on my part, not properly monitoring the temp at ALL rack levels. They were absolutely mummified by the heat. I decided this time to devote the smoker to eggs only, and keep the temp under 240 at the rack.



Here they are after 1 hour....I decided to pull out one eggs every 15 minutes to check for doneness, starting at 1hr, 15 min.


As you can see...done already! 184.9. decided to peel a couple and have breakfast.

Again, quite evident that the smoke did not have time to penetrate before the eggs were cooked...had to pull them all off.



*LESSON LEARNED: *_I need to regulate temperatures much better next time. Since I want them to smoke for at least 2-1/2 to 3 hours. Next time we go with the smoke daddy, and keep the gosm temp down to 175._
_Any other ideas?_


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't have any suggestions for you, just a couple of reminders.  The smoke flavor is subtle, not strong, on the eggs.  Make sure to keep them off of hot spots, or the shell will explode.


----------



## hoser (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL....thanks Irish, but that already happened on my first try...jumped right out of my chair, but luckily didn't spill the beer.


----------



## yodelhawk (Sep 8, 2009)

Please keep us posted on your progress. I hope to do a batch soon and I don't want to have to many probelms. Thanks for the post


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't put a Cookie Sheet above them...


----------



## hoser (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL

Touche' Paul


----------



## gnubee (Sep 8, 2009)

On one Food network show I saw a Chef ( cant remember who ) carefully take the top 1/4 inch off of an egg. He poured out the egg and carefully kept the shells in the egg carton. He then stired the eggs and added some spices, heavy cream, chopped parsley, crispy bacon bits and other ingredients to the mix then poured it back into the egg shells. He then put the eggs back in to the pressed cardboard egg carton so they stood upright in the oven. Baked that till it was done. With the top off of the eggs I'm wondering if that might be a good way to smoke eggs. 


At specialty Kitchen shops they sell a device to pierce eggs with a tiny pin hole so they won't explode. Cost around $5.00 . They also sell a device to carefully chop off the top 1/4 of the egg evenly so you can make stirred eggs in the shell.


----------



## hoser (Sep 8, 2009)

Now that sounds interesting ....you don't remember which chef, or which show? I'd really like to see that.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hoser I think it was Micheal Simon on the next iron chef. Our tv only has a few channels and the food network is one of them. I did finally smoke some eggs with the help of dawn and tey came out great, a hint of smokey flavor and was really good with alittle dab of mayo and pickle relish and homemade bread they were delish.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 8, 2009)

Not sure why you're having so much trouble, too much heat must be it if you have to pull them so soon.
Last batch I did were terrible but that was because they eggs were too fresh, did a few more up last night for deviled eggs and chipotle egg salad, did in my sNp kept them about 225 area for 2 hours and 15 mins and they were perfectly cooked and peeled wonderfully, though I did plunge them into cold water when they came off to stop the cooking process.


----------



## placebo (Sep 8, 2009)

Can you please elaborate on that? I plan to try these soon and I'm not sure what you mean by that. I get fresh free range eggs from my buddy so that concerns me. Thanks!


----------



## fire it up (Sep 8, 2009)

By terrible I actually meant they peeled horribly and took half the white along with the shell, still tasted fine though.

Got this from a site so I wouldn't misquote anything I had heard...
Eggs that are too fresh are difficult to peel. The fresher the                  eggs, the harder it will be to peel them because the white                  membrane is just not mature enough. Hard boiling farm fresh eggs will                      invariably lead to eggs that are difficult to peel. First,                      figure out if your eggs are fresh, because looking at the                      date on the carton is not always the best indicator of                      freshness, as eggs within the same carton with the same                      sell-by-date could have been laid on different days.

And some helpful tips (for boiling)...
A simple test in water will                      answer the freshness question for you. Place the egg in a                      bowl of water; if it lies on its side, it is                          very fresh. As it ages, the air pocket inside the egg                          grows, which buoys the egg up so it stands on one end.                          If the egg floats to the top, it is ready for the trash

The best eggs for boiling                          are the ones on their way to standing up because that                          extra air makes peeling easier. That's why you should                          buy eggs for hard-cooking at least a week ahead of time

And this last one I didn't know... 
When making deviled eggs,                      place carton of eggs on its side for a day. The yolk will                      then center itself so you have it directly in the middle of                      the white. No more off centered deviled eggs.


----------



## placebo (Sep 8, 2009)

Good to know thank you sir! I'll start with some store bought just to be safe.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 8, 2009)

I had begun to do my smoke and the Kid came in from Findlay. He was half wasted already and wanted to tend the pit, bad move on my part
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I went in to prep some more goodies(thinks he's too good to prep.-says"you're the Chef Pop, you know how....."
Anyway, was gone about an hour and the fire was almost out
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Arma  taz_01_19:
I fought for 2 hrs. to get my 220*F back!!!
Meanwhile I forgot I had put some eggs in the upright cooking part, another hour and I remember them and go to get one out . I spun the darn thing and it acted as if it were done!So, I cracked it and it blew-up in my hand(almost raw-must have been enough congeled on the sides to balance it). Jr. fell on the floor laughing!!! That's O.K., cause I know ya make a wrong turn now and then...But, he's saying" So, the professional had a serious screw-up???" I'm thinking,yeah, you're pickling your brain,and one day you'll want to sat something and a load of s***t will fall out!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Pi**ed me off; I let him do his thing and didn't ask anything more of him and the cook went fine from then on...
Next day he said,"Sorry I was drunk, I had so much to get off my shoulders". B.S.,he's 38 and hasn't grown up yet. All he thinks of is girls and *****!Damn him, I'm jelous!!!!!!!!!LMAO


----------



## hoser (Sep 8, 2009)

Forgot to mention that during this smoke I learned a neat trick for peeling those difficult eggs....peel them at the sink, with a trickle of water out of the faucet. As soon as you get the shell cracked, and rolled, put it under the running water. It seeps under the shell and makes peeling a breeze...wether you plunge them in cold water or not.

And even though they came off early, the eggs were delicious.


----------



## badfrog (Dec 14, 2009)

I have one of Julia's cookbooks and she actually has a "Master Recipe" for boiling perfect eggs. It has been a while since I read it thru, and I am typing this while eating a Fattie sandwich so I won't be going to get the cookbook, but the jist of it is this for the peeling part; (I would assume the technique would work just as well for smoked eggs).

Put the just cooked eggs in a pan or pot of iced water and leave them there for a minute or so. then, take them out of the Icy water and plunge them into boiling water for about 15 seconds, then right back into the ice bath.
The science of it is this; the hot egg into the ice water creates condensation. by putting back into the boiling water it turns the thin layer of condensation into steam which expands pulling the egg away from the shell. plunging it back again into the ice cools the steam leaving a thin layer of moisture between the egg and the shell... peels perfectly just about every time! 
There is a whole other part for boiling eggs and never getting that green layer, which if anyone is interested, I can post the entire Julia recipe...


----------

